# End type wire strippers



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

I use these bad boys: (Weidmuller Stripax)









Used to use these:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I've got a pair of those. They aren't bad. Great in tight quarters where you can't get a regular pair of strippers in sideways. It's a lot easier to apply force on a stubborn insulation, like what you find in a lot of old tray cable, that just doesn't want to strip.

The biggest draw back is they have to be manually adjusted for each wire size. In an environment full of #12, not a problem, but it can be a pain other times. Also, on mine I had to add a lock-nut to the set-screw adjustment because it would work it's way out of position.

Short answer: Good idea, needs some improvement, still not my daily-use strippers.


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

Abs salinas said:


> Does anyone have any experience with this type of stripper? Strengths, weaknesses? Pics or videos of their use would be helpful!
> 
> Link to product
> http://www.amazon.com/Irwin-Tools-1...TF8&colid=2SMCMCEBXXZK1&coliid=I1LRTQH25HVJBH


Those are more ergonomic (less wrist movement) than conventional strippers, but I've never seen anyone use them. I don't think they actually cut the wire in addition to stripping it.


----------



## Abs salinas (Mar 30, 2013)

They will cut the wire if you adjust them to zero or almost closed but then you have to adjust them back to strip wire again.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Why spend all that money when you can just get these and they will do the same thing...


http://www.acetoolonline.com/Klein-...gn=googlebase&site=google_product_listing_ads


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

I don't know. If you are doing a lot of wires and want them all the same length then its probably worth while. I've seen them used a lot in panel building shops.


----------



## paulcanada (Feb 6, 2009)

They are terrible in cold weather so I stopped using them a long time ago - it was easier to carry 1 set of strippers, not two. 

The cramped space observation makes sense though.


----------



## pwoody (Oct 14, 2012)

dont think you could strip 2 #14 or 12 at the same time with those


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Acadian9 said:


> Those are more ergonomic (less wrist movement) than conventional strippers, but I've never seen anyone use them. I don't think they actually cut the wire in addition to stripping it.


They used them in the motor shop I worked at one time. It was all they used.



Abs salinas said:


> They will cut the wire if you adjust them to zero or almost closed but then you have to adjust them back to strip wire again.


:blink:



HARRY304E said:


> Why spend all that money when you can just get these and they will do the same thing...
> 
> 
> http://www.acetoolonline.com/Klein-...gn=googlebase&site=google_product_listing_ads


You know Harry I have never used that type of stripper. But after your recommendations and thinking about it, it seems like a fine tool. :thumbsup:

Very light, but you have to adjust it each time you strip a wire of different size. Price is right too!
I also think I might miss the spring?


----------



## SteveBayshore (Apr 7, 2013)

I use the Ideal stripmaster, your bottom picture, when terminating hundreds of control wires in terminal cabinets. Sometimes just terminating 14 or 16 gauge conductors for three to four days straight. By the time you terminate a few hundred wires with the "T" strippers, you will have a hole in your thumb and a sore wrist from pulling off the insulation. We tried the Ideal 45-227 strippers, similar to your top picture, but they wear out pretty quickly; had to buy them by the carton.


----------



## Dave L (Jul 6, 2011)

I have a pair of these which are handy for really fine wire on some of the sensors I deal with. They are the most expensive hand tool I have. Otherwise I normally just use my red Klein strippers








http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31VoRxX-7DL._SL500_AA300_.jpg


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I use a pair when stripping Teflon, Kynar or other special insulation types.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

John Valdes said:


> They used them in the motor shop I worked at one time. It was all they used.
> 
> :blink:
> 
> ...


I used to use the same style, Miller makes the best ones and they do come with a spring. Once you get used to them you can forget about the adjustment and strip any size up to number 10 without Knicks and no adjustments. But, I prefer my ideal reflex strippers much more comfortable to use all day. I do have a set of company owned ideal strip masters that I use when dressing panels though, much faster.


----------



## Abs salinas (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks guys. This really helps my understanding of the tool.

I dont suppose anyone want to volunteer posting a youtube video about how to use them?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

John Valdes said:


> You know Harry I have never used that type of stripper. But after your recommendations and thinking about it, it seems like a fine tool. :thumbsup:
> 
> Very light, but you have to adjust it each time you strip a wire of different size. Price is right too!
> I also think I might miss the spring?


I removed the screw it really is just a pain,Besides I like to break the rules..:laughing:

Anyhow you can buy yourself a pair take the screw off and use it for something else.

Take some #12 solid and practice a little till you get a good feel for them Once you get there you'll love them like I do,These strippers work the best on old BX cable or any other type of cable with the hard rubber cloth covered wire from the old days,You'll be able to strip that stuff without scratching the copper at all,,,,That is something the new fancy strippers cannot do because of the way they are made.

I've tried every type of stripper made and always end up going back to the old faithful 1003 Klein's..:thumbup:


----------



## PowerToThePeople (Apr 28, 2013)

I have those 7 dollar ones they work fine. I thought those were Kinpex at first.... I was wrong.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

3 comments
1. The 2 GHO electricians that I worked around in the early 70's carried Ideal Stripmaster in their tool pouches . They are the only electricians that I know of that used Stripmasters on a daily basis. 
I have one that I use on larger wire but I do not carry it every day.

2. Worked with a union guy doing side work and all he ever used was a Miller type like Harry's.

3. My day to day striper is a Ideal T5.


----------



## Abs salinas (Mar 30, 2013)

Ok. So they are good for larger panels. I will get one and keep it in my bag. Thanks for all you imput guys


----------



## forgotflying (Mar 2, 2011)

I have pretty much always used 









Only problem i have had with them is the nut holding the two sides together gets loose, but I just put some PVC glue on the nut threads then put back together.

It's nice having strippers, screw cutters, loop bender,wire cutter, and a partially useful pair of needle nose in one compact design.

I can see how the end type strippers would be useful but i have always thought they are just to bulky .


----------



## MIKEFLASH (Apr 14, 2012)

These i bought after been using the kleins shown above, and i like them a lot better.


----------



## Abs salinas (Mar 30, 2013)

Does anybody bother getting insulated wire strippers?


----------



## Dawizman (Mar 10, 2012)

Abs salinas said:


> Does anybody bother getting insulated wire strippers?


Always. You don't need to strip bare wire


----------



## forgotflying (Mar 2, 2011)

I would see no reason to get strippers rated for voltage. 99.9% of the time when your working with #10-22 AWG you can and should de-energize circuit. As for the other .1% just throw some gloves on.


----------



## Frank Mc (Nov 7, 2010)

Marcus said:


> I use these bad boys: (Weidmuller Stripax)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stripax are the best got a couple of pairs myself...

Frank


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

forgotflying said:


> I have pretty much always used
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use the same ones for exactly the same reasons but I'm having a different problem with them......the nut holding the two pieces together is tightening up all the time. Its gets so bad I can't squeeze them together and have to get my allen keys out to loosen them up. 
I use my Ideal stripmasters for dressing large panels or when I'm doing a lot of control panels. :thumbsup:


----------



## forgotflying (Mar 2, 2011)

Rollie73 said:


> I use the same ones for exactly the same reasons but I'm having a different problem with them......the nut holding the two pieces together is tightening up all the time. Its gets so bad I can't squeeze them together and have to get my allen keys out to loosen them up.
> I use my Ideal stripmasters for dressing large panels or when I'm doing a lot of control panels. :thumbsup:


Just threw mine in the bushes yesterday after they got so tight i could not open them.
I'm gunna give these a try now. Was surprised to see that these have a stripper for #8 solid/#10 stranded. They definitely feel nice!!


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

These are the most comfortable to me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

crazyboy said:


> These are the most comfortable to me. :thumbsup:


Who makes those??


----------



## Mulder (Sep 11, 2010)

Rollie73 said:


> Who makes those??


Ideal


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

Rollie73 said:


> Who makes those??


Never seen them before, but they have Ideal Tools colours and design.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Rollie73 said:


> Who makes those??


....


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

In case you couldn't tell, they are ideal :laughing:


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

crazyboy said:


> In case you couldn't tell, they are ideal :laughing:


I got that. :laughing: The colors looked familiar but there was no name so........


----------

